# Orijen Red Meat formula dry kibble



## Guest (May 29, 2009)

I just saw an ad in 'Modern Dog' magazine that Orijen has come out with a new red meat formula dry kibble.

'Regional Red' features free range bison and wild boar with a bit of wild-caught fish thrown in.

Check out Orijen's web site at Champion Petfoods | Home for details.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Thats good news for dogs with chicken intolerancy, I hope it wont be as expensive as fish, I had to switch to Acana provincial because of the price increase. Its good food though.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

WooHoo!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like someoone's going to the store soon to pick some up! Hopefuly they will have it or I will have them order some! Thanks for the information!:smile:


----------



## MandyPug (Sep 21, 2008)

The food comes out in June and i'm so excited! I heard about it at the big pet supplier convention a month and a half ago... We all can't wait at our store for it to come in!


----------



## Scarlett's Mum (May 28, 2009)

Very exciting! I am feeding the 6 Fresh Fish and since I can't feed chicken, I was hoping Orijen would come out with a red meat formula. Hooray!

I'm also curious about the price point. $75/bag for the 6 Fresh Fish hurts, but it is worth every penny.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

If you shop around the internet you can find the price of the Orijen varies tremendously. I get the puppy Orijen delivered to my house for $33 for the 15 pounds or about $59 for the 30 pounds and that includes the charge for delivery. The fish version does cost more but the regular adult is a little cheaper then the puppy. It will be interesting to see what the Red Meat will cost.


----------

